# Playing into the wind



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2015)

You've got 130yds to the pin with no hazards in the way and it's straight into the wind.
Do you just hit your 9 iron harder?
There is another way.
If you can play the basic low pitch shot, you can play this shot.

Rather than hitting your 9 harder, switch to a 7.
Hold the club half way down the grip, swing half way back, punch down on the ball and swing half way through (9-3 for those familiar with the clockface swing)
Do not hit this shot hard, it will just go higher.
If it's a strong wind, you may need to go to a 6.

Basically, all this does is keep the ball low into the wind.
You may need to experiment a little by practicing this shot but a general rule of thumb is.....

Go up 2 clubs, hold the grip half way down and use a smooth half swing.
This works particularly well with hybrids
HTH


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

If I hit my 9i as hard as I could without wind I doubt I'd get it 130yds, unless it rolled out 20yds against the wind 

However, its a good tip but would be a 6i for me following this practice :smirk:


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			If I hit my 9i as hard as I could without wind I doubt I'd get it 130yds, unless it rolled out 20yds against the wind 

However, its a good tip but would be a 6i for me following this practice :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I was talking forum yards obviously


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 3, 2015)

I use a similar technique for certain distances. A '10:30 Pelz' 8, 7 or 6 will take 15 yards off the full distance.

Never been able to 'go down the shaft' effectively though. I swing faster when I try, which negates the purpose. I can do an 'easy' swing with hybrid through Driver though, ono of which I often use into the wind.

Thanks though Bob. Maybe I should practice the 'down the shaft' more. It's supposedly useful for adjusting 'standard' distances for wedges by a few yards too.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'd just hit an 8...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 3, 2015)

bobmac said:



			You've got 130yds to the pin with no hazards in the way and it's straight into the wind.
Do you just hit your 9 iron harder?
There is another way.
If you can play the basic low pitch shot, you can play this shot.

Rather than hitting your 9 harder, switch to a 7.
Hold the club half way down the grip, swing half way back, punch down on the ball and swing half way through (9-3 for those familiar with the clockface swing)
Do not hit this shot hard, it will just go higher.
If it's a strong wind, you may need to go to a 6.

Basically, all this does is keep the ball low into the wind.
You may need to experiment a little by practicing this shot but a general rule of thumb is.....

Go up 2 clubs, hold the grip half way down and use a smooth half swing.
This works particularly well with hybrids
HTH
		
Click to expand...

How much wind are you talking?

played the last few days in very strong winds and had to hit a 5 iron today to a 125 yard pin!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 3, 2015)

obmac said:



			You've got 130yds to the pin with no hazards in the way and it's straight into the wind.
Do you just hit your 9 iron harder?
There is another way.
If you can play the basic low pitch shot, you can play this shot.

Rather than hitting your 9 harder, switch to a 7.
Hold the club half way down the grip, swing half way back, punch down on the ball and swing half way through (9-3 for those familiar with the clockface swing)
Do not hit this shot hard, it will just go higher.
If it's a strong wind, you may need to go to a 6.

Basically, all this does is keep the ball low into the wind.
You may need to experiment a little by practicing this shot but a general rule of thumb is.....

Go up 2 clubs, hold the grip half way down and use a smooth half swing.
This works particularly well with hybrids
HTH
		
Click to expand...

Good advice bob, but a mistake you see been made all the time is the player still not taking enough club. A two club wind as you use as your example is not more than a light breeze for a lot of us links men.

 My advice is as described by bob and then an extra club or even 2 clubs. Very rare you are too long.

Love the 100 yard 5 iron shot!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2015)

Cheers for the tip Bob,keep them coming :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2015)

So, not a knifed 64* lob wedge??


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 3, 2015)

I think the biggest you always see is people trying to hit it harder into the wind. But the harder you hit it, the more backspin you create making the ball balloon into the sky. Like you said bob, take a couple of more clubs and hit it easier.

But as always bob that is a great bit of advice.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 3, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			How much wind are you talking?

played the last few days in very strong winds and had to hit a 5 iron today to a 125 yard pin!
		
Click to expand...

Does your husband know you used his clubs


----------



## CMAC (Jan 4, 2015)

chrisd said:



			So, not a knifed 64* lob wedge??
		
Click to expand...

thin to win:smirk:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 4, 2015)

This is the shot that I try to do but always end up cutting right across and end up with strong fade come slice. Also what should ball position be


----------



## bobmac (Jan 4, 2015)

anotherdouble said:



			This is the shot that I try to do but always end up cutting right across and end up with strong fade come slice. Also what should ball position be
		
Click to expand...

You might be trying too hard with your lower half.
Think of it more of an arms and shoulders shot and keep the lower half quiet.
Ball position centre


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 4, 2015)

bobmac said:



			You might be trying too hard with your lower half.
Think of it more of an arms and shoulders shot and keep the lower half quiet.
Ball position centre
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Bob. Would that be the reason I have the same problem with 30 to 40 shots into greens when trying the same sort of shot in same conditiond


----------



## bobmac (Jan 4, 2015)

anotherdouble said:



			Cheers Bob. Would that be the reason I have the same problem with 30 to 40 shots into greens when trying the same sort of shot in same conditiond
		
Click to expand...

Could well be but cant be certain without seeing you swing.
Do your full shots fade/slice ?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 4, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Could well be but cant be certain without seeing you swing.
Do your full shots fade/slice ?
		
Click to expand...

They can do but really working on trying to move the ball both ways but whenever I ease back on a shot ie the senario you set then 99% of time it's a fade come slice


----------



## bobmac (Jan 4, 2015)

Rather than trying to move the ball both ways I would work on your swing path which I imagine is out to in.
The video below will help with the out to in path on the short and full shots.

Dont hit the headcovers


[video=youtube;KsrovFJ3o9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsrovFJ3o9I&list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3OUldKvQT7ZWYEmPOyW&index=33[/video]


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 4, 2015)

Cheers Bob


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 4, 2015)

You been out playing a bit of links golf Bob??


----------



## bobmac (Jan 4, 2015)

drive4show said:



			You been out playing a bit of links golf Bob??
		
Click to expand...

The last time I played a links course was Hunstanton about 3 years ago


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2015)

I just move the ball back in the stance and play a low punch with a full swing. I have at least some control over a full swing, but half/three quarter swings are way beyond me.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2015)

I've played with the wind !!


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I've played with the wind !!
		
Click to expand...

 Was that you on the 17th at Littlestone ? I was nearly blown off the tee.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2015)

It was just a slight puff of wind for Littlestone!


----------



## JustOne (Jan 5, 2015)

I try not to play when it's windy :lol:

... or raining, or cold, or cloudy,..... or too early


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 6, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I try not to play when it's windy :lol:

... or raining, or cold, or cloudy,..... or too early 

Click to expand...

Shall we arrange a game for mid June, tee off about 4pm?  I'll check the forecast the day before


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 6, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Shall we arrange a game for mid June, tee off about 4pm?  I'll check the forecast the day before  

Click to expand...

In Spain/Portugal!


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 9, 2015)

Judging by the gale blowing outside this may well come in handy in the morning!


----------



## Region3 (Jan 9, 2015)

You're not kidding!

I've been up the range tonight and I've no idea if I was fading or drawing the ball.

No doubt a mid handicapper that hits the ball 150yds dead straight at knee height will win tomorrow's comp.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the video, Bob. I'll be trying that one myself next time I'm at the range. Great tip.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 19, 2015)

Recent Trackman video on head and tail wind.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhdAP9_-Amg


----------

